# Nightmare



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

Not sure if this counts as a rant but I thought It might fit here. So last night I had a nightmare that I had mixed genders. I barely had time for the girls (in the dream) much less for the boys and in an attempt to have more time with both groups I moved the boys cage into the same room with the girls. That's about the time disaster struck. My husband, in the dream, let both groups out for play time and I didn't realize it till it was too late. All four of my girls got knocked up, even Lilly. I was crying and hyperventilating because I thought it'd kill her to have any more babies since she's getting on in years. I woke up to snot and tears plastered to my pillow  but i was so relived it was just a dream. Anyone else have rat nightmares?


----------



## Voltage (May 15, 2013)

I've had dreams like that. Where my girls end up pregnant. They really are nightmares. I'm terrified that if Toast ever got pregnant that she wouldn't survive it.
I also have dreams about my ratties escaping and never to be seen again. The house catching fire and having to throw both genders on to me to save them. Someone trying to steal my rats. Someone trying to kill my rats. 
I have a lot of dreams where I have to find and retrieve my babies... I have way too many rat dreams. Had a really gruesome one once where I killed a snake to save my rats from it

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I've had the fire dream and some where someone (mostly my dad, i have a lot of nightmares where he's the villain) is trying to kill my girls and I'm fighting tooth and nail to get them away from said bad guy. *Shivers* i hate those dreams. I had one where Lilly was run through with a screwdriver. I woke up screaming and the only thing that calmed me down was holding a very confused Lilly. She nipped my ear to tell me everything was ok. Sometimes I hate my subconscious :/


----------



## sherlockandwatson (Feb 22, 2014)

I have recently had a horrible dream that my rat was eaten by my cat. Then another which the neighbor (who told me how rats are only food for snakes and disgusting vermin) Chopped my baby's head off. It was horrible and I woke up just bawling. Sometimes I really hate my subconscious too.


----------

